
Presentation of a project: Muonium, an encrypted cloud - hitoshi54
https://github.com/muonium/core/wiki/Presentation
======
cmurf
What French crypo laws prevent them from deploying in France? And then why can
C14 do this? "Your data are encrypted using AES-256, replicated many times and
stored in our 25 meter deep underground fallout shelter located in Paris,
France." [https://www.online.net/en/c14](https://www.online.net/en/c14)

~~~
hitoshi54
This project use the server side encryption, therefore there is a moment where
the file isn't encrypted on the server.

Contrary to this project, Muonium use the client-side encryption.

Also, French laws do not authorize this kind of initiative, maybe the
passphrase is just hashed in MD5 xD

And privacy haven't to cost.

------
brudgers
Muonium Home: [https://muonium.ch/photon/](https://muonium.ch/photon/)

~~~
hitoshi54
Yea x)

------
bni
What is GAYFAM?

~~~
hitoshi54
Google Amazon Yahoo Facebook Apple Krosoft x) It represents the big
centralization of these companies, which love to rape your privacy x)

